

Kinect Gestural UI: First Impressions - spooneybarger
http://www.useit.com/alertbox/kinect-gesture-ux.html

======
thetylerhayes
:O --> "On the one hand, Kinect is an amazing advance, especially considering
its low price. On the other hand, the 25-year time lag between research and
practice for gesture UIs is slightly worse than the usual fate of HCI research
advances. For example, 20 years lapsed between Doug Engelbart's invention of
the mouse (1964) and the first commercially feasible mouse-based computer (the
Mac in 1984)."

